# Wild horses?



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

My kids really want to see some wild horses. Where is a good place to go see them here in Utah? We live in Northern Utah, so we have never seen them up here...

Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The southern west desert is a great place to see them. I was muzzleloader hunting in the Indian Peaks WMA area this year and there were horses all over the place. I also hunted deer in the Wah Wah mountains last year and saw a lot of them over there. Both of these areas are west of Milford off of highway 21.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Southwest desert, Indian Peaks area or Hamblin Valley, the place is covered with them. I don't know anywhere in the North part of the state. Also around Frisco mountains west of Milford Utah there are a lot.

Woops, you posted while I was typing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bowgy said:


> Southwest desert, Indian Peaks area or Hamblin Valley, the place is covered with them. I don't know anywhere in the North part of the state. Also around Frisco mountains west of Milford Utah there are a lot.
> 
> Woops, you posted while I was typing.


Looks like we have been playing around in the same country.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Closer to home, you can head out past Grouse Creek towards Montello,(West of Pilot Mt.). There are quite a few out that way. I've seen them mostly on the west side of the highway around 21 mile Canyon and the Gamble Ranch. One trip several years ago, we saw a large herd over by Dake reservoir as well.

If you want a guarantee, head out to the SW desert. Like was mentioned, all around the WMA (East and west side) is a good place to start. I think quite a few of them water at the pond by the DNR building.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> critter wrote: Looks like we have been playing around in the same country.


Yep, I used to hunt the area during the muzzy hunt but it got too crowded for me. I went scouting one day this year and ran in to several people and thought if it is this crowded just scouting I think I will hunt elsewhere :shock:  I would always see more elk and horses than deer anyway.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There were a lot of hunters down there this muzzleloader season but they were all road hunting. I only saw 3 other hunters that were getting off of the road further than a couple hundred yards.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen them on the flats on either side of the cedar mountains, but its been a while.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have seen them quite a bit out on the Pony Express Rout West of Vernon and even more south of Dugway.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bonanza field south of Vernal. I think there's a Wild Horse Management Area out there too.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

campfire said:


> I have seen them quite a bit out on the Pony Express Rout West of Vernon and even more south of Dugway.


Yup saw a whole bunch during a trip to the geode beds last summer.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

tooele desert by dougway


----------

